# EV design process - Ohio State project report



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

*EV design process - Ohio University project report*

While searching for information on the Agni DC motor I came across this report which goes into a lot of detail about the design considerations for an electric vehicle. It seems to be quite comprehensive and may be useful:

http://www.ohio.edu/mechanical/design/projects/team2_design_report_final.pdf


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Minor nit: that's Ohio University, not The Ohio State University.


----------



## Markijohn (Feb 7, 2014)

I graduated from there in 2009 and never new of this project, though I was EE. Very interesting find!

And yes it is OHIO UNIVERSITY, NOT Ohio State... haha.


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

I couldn't find the measurement of how many Ohio University students actually drive to school, which page is it?

Josh


----------

